# Physical Culture Gym Putney



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello All

Anyone know anything about this place?

http://www.physicalculture.co.uk/contact.htm

I have just moved to Putnay and I am looking for a new gym.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Excellent gym. Chris really knows his stuff. They have a full range of medx machines, which are peerless, plus everything you need for free weights and cardio. It's never really that busy as it is mostly a personal training studio, but Chris does allow people to use it as a regular gym. You will love the pull-over machine and the rotator cuff machine. I trained there for the whole of last year, but am now living in North london, so too far to travel.


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

brilliant !

cheers mate


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Propper Joss said:



> Excellent gym. Chris really knows his stuff. They have a full range of MedX machines, which are peerless, plus everything you need for free weights and cardio. It's never really that busy as it is mostly a personal training studio, but Chris does allow people to use it as a regular gym. You will love the pull-over machine and the rotator cuff machine. I trained there for the whole of last year, but am now living in North london, so too far to travel.


Thanks for the plug Joss :thumb: - Yes Ive been so busy personal training that I never wanted to sell any basic gym memberships . Im switching things around this year (2010) and Im looking to sell about 200 memberships. I still want to keep the place clean and tidy, so don't want it heaving like in the old days, but it should be good if I limit it to 200 extra.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

What a little gem of a place! I would love to workout there!


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I'm also interested in this gym, Putney is nearby for me and I'm looking for a new gym. Can anyone give me a rough idea about prices?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Judas said:


> What a little gem of a place! I would love to workout there!


Thanks for your kind comment. Ill try to dig out some old photos and put them up for general interest. Heres one I always liked, probably from the 1960's


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Peter V said:


> I'm also interested in this gym, Putney is nearby for me and I'm looking for a new gym. Can anyone give me a rough idea about prices?


 Im sorry I dont seem to be able to repond to messages yet on here, you can email me at [email protected]

I am looking for yearly members and the price is going to be £39.99 pcm, which is easily the best price in SW15 at the present.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Selwyn and Anita - probably 89


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

That's OK, the price is very good, less than I'm paying now. What are your opening hours?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

when it really was harcore!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Peter V said:


> That's OK, the price is very good, less than I'm paying now. What are your opening hours?


 Yep, the price is very good for the area:thumbup1:, but it might seem a lot to the guys out of the area but thats SW15 for you!

Opening times are 9.30 to 10pm Mon to Fri, Sat 10am to 6pm and Sun 10am to 2pm


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, I'll pop in soon.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Having just seen your website I would love to workout here. I am unfortunately on the other side of S London. Such a shame. It looks like an awesome place and (as you say) the price is very good for the area.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> Thanks for the plug Joss :thumb: - Im switching things around this year (2010) and Im looking to sell about 200 memberships. I still want to keep the place clean and tidy, so don't want it heaving like in the old days, but it should be good if I limit it to 200 extra.
> 
> I just realised I havnt sold hardly any gym memberships since 1997:confused1:


Id just like to say, that ive spoken to Chris(on another board,) and if you listen to what he says, and follow it exactly, he will get you as big and strong as quickly as your ever going to get.Ive pondered many times, about using this gym, but the travelling time,as much as I tried to convince myself otherwise, makes it impratical.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Peter V said:


> Thanks, I'll pop in soon.


 Ok see you soon, we open tmrw 10 to 6pm


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Id just like to say, that ive spoken to Chris(on another board,) and if you listen to what he says, and follow it exactly, he will get you as big and strong as quickly as your ever going to get.


Cheers for the plugs guys. Which board is that? I dont do many bodybuilding forums


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

R84 said:


> Having just seen your website I would love to workout here. I am unfortunately on the other side of S London. Such a shame. It looks like an awesome place and (as you say) the price is very good for the area.


 You could always move We have trees in the streets here:thumbup1:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

And into the 90's with full MedX line


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Oldies from the gym wall


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> Cheers for the plugs guys. Which board is that? I dont do many bodybuilding forums (because I feel too old)


Dardens.You wanted my pullover Chris.I want a chest press.(im old too mate) :confused1:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

physcult said:


> You could always move We have trees in the streets here:thumbup1:


I might seriously consider it...do you have an understairs cupboard for rent? :thumb:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Dardens.You wanted my pullover Chris.I want a chest press.(im old too mate) :confused1:


 The Plateloader? Thats want, not wanted. When are you delivering it, or would you prefer me to pick it up in my Pick-up?:laugh:

I think Ive got a Bodymasters incline press (that needs putting back together) It has at least a 300lbs weight stack and its belt drive and cammed. Id have to put it together to see how it runs, as its been apart for a few years.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

R84 said:


> I might seriously consider it...do you have an understairs cupboard for rent? :thumb:


 Yep - but you could get a four bedroom house down the A3 for less rent:confused1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> The Plateloader? Thats want, not wanted. When are you delivering it, or would you prefer me to pick it up in my Pick-up?:laugh:
> 
> I think Ive got a Bodymasters incline press (that needs putting back together) It has at least a 300lbs weight stack and its belt drive and cammed. Id have to put it together to see how it runs, as its been apart for a few years.


 Sorry Chris, still not for sale.Ill give you first choice if i ever do decide to sell, dont hold your breath though mate.:laugh:Ive been offered twice what it cost(which was a lot) and havent flinched! your gonna have to go the long way around(import).Really only looking for the usual suspects, (nautilus, medex, hammer)

I was talking to billl at ifr, he has a pullover/torso for $1500 which is tempting?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Sorry Chris, still not for sale.Ill give you first choice if i ever do decide to sell, dont hold your breath though mate.:laugh:Ive been offered twice what it cost(which was a lot) and havent flinched! your gonna have to go the long way around(import).Really only looking for the usual suspects, (nautilus, medex, hammer)
> 
> I was talking to billl at ifr, he has a pullover/torso for $1500 which is tempting?


 It wouldnt tempt me unless it was a plateloader. I wouldnt get too carried away with paying the USA prices you hear about on Dardens, the UK market is non-existent, unless it has changed in the last 10 - 20 years?.

The last pullover I sold went to Dave at Genesis, I dont remember how much, maybe £100 to £300. I also dumped a series one pullover for scrap. If I remember correctly he took a Nautilus Leg Press and a Power rack at the same time.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Gym poster for 92, The gym was mostly Gym 80 at the time , hence my poster sponsor


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

physcult said:


> It wouldnt tempt me unless it was a plateloader. I wouldnt get too carried away with paying the USA prices you hear about on Dardens, the UK market is non-existent, unless it has changed in the last 10 - 20 years?.
> 
> The last pullover I sold went to Dave at Genesis, I dont remember how much, maybe £100 to £300. I also dumped a series one pullover for scrap. If I remember correctly he took a Nautilus Leg Press and a Power rack at the same time.


yeah, there is something about a plateloader.things are pretty stagnent for used pieces.I know three guys in the uk, who want early pieces, but most is only scrap value. :confused1:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Strive, Magnum, Hammer


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Back in the 70's/80's - the metal equipment was the new stuff- but plenty of the stuff was still made of wood. Everything was rusty (apart from the wood)


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Mark (Rhino), just before, or just after winning the Junior British


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

The guy in the middle went on to win something or other then quit. The guys on either side are still at it and will be back in the gym tomorrow:lol:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Herman in 1991


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Kimberly and TJ


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Lamon Amede training for EFBB light heavies sometime in the 90's


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> yeah, there is something about a plateloader.things are pretty stagnent for used pieces.I know three guys in the uk, who want early pieces, but most is only scrap value. :confused1:


 A lot of these 'enthusiasts' wont pay £50 for Arthur Jones Nautilus machine. Ive sold many, many machines over the years. If I could of kept every machine I ever had Id have the best gym in Europe


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Lee Wizard. The House of Physical Culture brings you training behind its time. - Actually, it was an early low volume basic exercise workout - So it was ahead of its time. Faintly in the background is Graham Savory (commonwealth games Shot putter and discus around the Geoff Capes period back in the Dbol days) so must be around 1986 to 1989


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Great pictures you have there, shows alot of history and how much things have changed. Thanks for posting them


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Samuel Augustus Grant, Mr Guyana and walking Physical Culture encyclopedia - The man new everything bodybuilding/weighlifting and Physical Culture from the 40's till he passed away in the 90's. This photo in the gym early 1960's


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Great pictures you have there, shows alot of history and how much things have changed. Thanks for posting them


 I wish I had taken more (or kept and collected any early photos from 1928). We had so many people come through but it was just daily life - I didnt think about it at the time. I was told Sean Connery trained for the Mr universe here and also George Hackenshmitt used to pop in.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Big Speakers pumping house music in the early 90's.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

quality posts mate, nice gym too


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

1980's


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Anita Bean, probably late 80's early 90's


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> quality posts mate, nice gym too


 Thanks for your kind comments - I wish i had taken or kept more of the guys working out - I just didnt think of it at the time. I could of taken loads of Gary Taylor and Selwyn Cotterill lifting insane weights - crazy strong for the time.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Could I really ask for a better recommendation than from the World Strongest Man? Thanks Gary.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Trez Lambert


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Trez Lambert


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Ha, just found this, the year before Selwyn won the British


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Gary Taylor getting 2nd in 88


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

If anyone wants to keep up with whats happening at the gym, you can find us on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=64951226417#/physical.culture?ref=profile


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Some mighty abs he had there.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Some sort of front chest pose??


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Some mighty abs he had there.


 Gary Taylor? He had the 8 pack, crazy eh? :thumbup1:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

1993 and looking ridiculously good Dec 2009 - one to watch for 2010

D


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sometime in 1980, I decided it would be really cool to paint all the walls black - it was hardcore - but we couldnt see:thumbup1:

Sam wearing a Physical Culture vest


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Daren Emery with a gym sweatshirt on - says he still wears it 15 years on. 30years of competitive body building and power lifting, 10 regional titles.5 British finals. Retired for the last 10 Years, returning back to competition next year after spinal surgery.Last competition 1998 IFBB ,world championship,Izmir turkey..


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Another recommendation, this time by Gary Power


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Just to let you know someone IS looking at these :thumbup1:

The black walls are very amusing...a cool idea but not very practical I suppose


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Just to let you know someone IS looking at these :thumbup1:
> 
> The black walls are very amusing...a cool idea but not very practical I suppose


Thats nearly my New Year day done now - Im glad your enjoying the old picture box:thumb:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Georgia, Stars of Tomorrow Winner probably 89


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Just to let you know someone IS looking at these :thumbup1:
> 
> The black walls are very amusing...a cool idea but not very practical I suppose


 Thing is, we got carried away, so it wasnt just the walls that got painted black, it was the doors, the door frames, the window frames and the windows themselves (the glass bit), bare in mind the floor was black rubber. Luckily we painted the machines red - it made them stand out:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

:laugh: now there's a dark experience I would like to have!!

There's something like that in the form of a restaurant in France but in utter darkness. The waiters there are all blind if I remember correctly - it's to give people with sight the experience of being blind. The accidents must be terrible :lol:


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

A hidden gem of a gym with an amazing history!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

drago78 said:


> A hidden gem of a gym with an amazing history!


 Thanks Drago78, once I did hear of anther gym further North that had a founding date of 1928. Has anybody heard of this? Has anybody else heard if a gym anywhere in the world earlier than this?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Liana back ext 04/01/10


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

FIT:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

physcult said:


> Liana back ext 04/01/10


She's gorgeous...but that hair really is the icing on the cake IMO!



physcult said:


> FIT:thumbup1:


Agreed:thumb:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Theres another one then












SALKev said:


> She's gorgeous...but that hair really is the icing on the cake IMO!
> 
> Agreed:thumb:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

And here she is back in the early or mid 90's - fit then too:thumbup1:



physcult said:


>


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Really loving the photos Physcult. Thanks.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Same here pal, been reading and looking at the photos with interest, cracking gym there bud!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

physcult said:


> Theres another one then





physcult said:


> And here she is back in the early or mid 90's - fit then too:thumbup1:


Didn't realise thhey were the same person :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Same here pal, been reading and looking at the photos with interest, cracking gym there bud!!


Thanks for your kind comments:thumbup1:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

I dug out another old photo of Liana


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow....if you (or Liana) don't mind me asking mate, how old is she?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Wow....if you (or Liana) don't mind me asking mate, how old is she?


 Well that was back in the 90's, and I think she is around 20, so I guess she has to be around 32 to 35 now, She could be a little older, perhaps 37.

I cant remember exactly, but she is still a looking good, perhaps even better now than then:thumbup1:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Just shows you though, a little regular weight training from a young age is perfect exercise for women. Obviously they need genetic potential to look buff, but she doesnt bust her butt training, but she is consistent. 2 to 3 times a week.

Mostly a full body HIT style workout, one set (till she cant be bothered), mostly machines. Simple stuff.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

physcult said:


> Mark (Rhino), just before, or just after winning the Junior British


I never saw Mark as Rhino because I lived in the USA, but I knew he'd done it.

Hell, I had no idea Mark used to be a serious bodybuilder, either. I always thought he was just an insanely ripped mid 40 something successful personal trainer.

I haven't seen him in a while - he went off to LA to do some serious movie work. I know he was coming back every 6 months or so for, example, Christmas. But I think he may well have a pretty good gig going out there.

Allround good man. :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

physcult said:


> Well that was back in the 90's, and I think she is around 20, so I guess she has to be around 32 to 35 now, She could be a little older, perhaps 37.
> 
> I cant remember exactly, but she is still a looking good, perhaps even better now than then:thumbup1:





physcult said:


> Just shows you though, a little regular weight training from a young age is perfect exercise for women. Obviously they need genetic potential to look buff, but she doesnt bust her butt training, but she is consistent. 2 to 3 times a week.
> 
> Mostly a full body HIT style workout, one set (till she cant be bothered), mostly machines. Simple stuff.


And she looks great because of it, well done to her:thumb:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> I never saw Mark as Rhino because I lived in the USA, but I knew he'd done it.
> 
> Hell, I had no idea Mark used to be a serious bodybuilder, either. I always thought he was just an insanely ripped mid 40 something successful personal trainer.
> 
> ...


 You can find Mark on facebook, check in my friend list http://www.facebook.com/#/physical.culture?ref=profile

That picture is when he was a junior, he competed in the EFBB finals many times and he was a VERY popular competitor. He stopped when he got the TV Gladiator role. I linked Mark to this thread, and he has emailed me, so he may well be following this thread.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> Hell, I had no idea Mark used to be a serious bodybuilder,
> 
> Allround good man. :thumbup1:


 Here you go http://www.markrhinosmith.com/bodybuilding.html


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent thread...I wish I lived in London!...Would def be trying to get a membership there:thumb:

Please keep the thread up, enjoying the history and following the pics from all those years!

:thumb:

Liana..well.... :whistling:


----------



## Dazzaboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet!

This is exactly the sort of place I want to join, shame its not within distance of me getting to.

Fancy opening a gym near me?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been appreciating the history and pictures far longer, if anyone should get a gym like this near them, it's me! :lol:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys:thumbup1:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres a recent conversation from facebook the a few people have said helps keep perspective with training

*Daren Jason Emery** i remember spottin gary taylor on seated press with 180lb dumbells, i could only just lift one of the ****ers up 4 him,& he did 10 reps how mad is that!!!!!!!!1*

05 September 2009 at 11:27 · Comment · LikeUnlike · View feedback (9)Hide feedback (9) · See Wall-to-WallShaun Mcdonald likes this.

Physical Culture 180 lbs? that must of been a light day, in the end i took the dumbells up to 97 kg to give him something to work with.

A few people have given me stories like that. One was a guy thought Gary was going to do DB shrugs with the 100lb DB's and he did front raises. The other was Wizard, who thought Gary wanted to jump in on squats at 400lbs and Gary did standing presses with it!

05 September 2009 at 11:42 ·

Shaun Mcdonald **** im taking up tiddlywinks now i may as well give up lol

05 September 2009 at 13:04 ·

Daren Jason Emery **** me lee the wizard how the **** is he

05 September 2009 at 13:10 ·

Physical Culture Ha, no idea. Havnt seen him in over a decade. I heard he was still squatting, but he has added a bottle of scotch a night into his routine and quantum physics books!!??? I think he is still working the doors

05 September 2009 at 13:12 ·

Physical Culture I also remember Gary and Selwyn competing with each other on a Gym 80 press behind neck machine. They came in at different times and I would update them on what the other had done - I had to keep adding weight to the stack weekly. In the end I had a stack from a leg press on the machine (over 500lbs). I think Selwyn was the stronger at seated press!

05 September 2009 at 13:20 ·

Daren Jason Emery selwyn only trained with me ,cos id pick him up in clapham in me bentley turbo so he could large it up through clapham junction,lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

97 Kilo DB's? Fvck me, that's crazy!! mg:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SALKev said:


> 97 Kilo DB's? Fvck me, that's crazy!! mg:


 trouble is they were too awkward to shoulder press (too long) and too light for Gary to row.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

The limitations of being so strong :no:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SALKev said:


> The limitations of being so strong :no:


 He was looking at 600lbs standing press, so it is quite strong I suppose. :thumbup1:

I still say Selwyn was a tad stronger on seated or supported presses though. Crazy stuff .


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

That's nothing short of awesome IMO! :thumb:


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Great stories keep them coming.

Used to train at a gym that Billy Payne used to use and he was one insanely strong dude.

Only pictures I could find.

http://www.morganspowerhousegym.co.uk/exec/sam/view/id=548/lang=en/node=552/


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

gb666 said:


> Great stories keep them coming.
> 
> Used to train at a gym that Billy Payne used to use and he was one insanely strong dude.
> 
> ...


 I remember him - I saw him compete at the EFBB finals. He was the one to watch, but kept having problems. What happened to him? Did he get injured?


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

physcult said:


> I remember him - I saw him compete at the EFBB finals. He was the one to watch, but kept having problems. What happened to him? Did he get injured?


He opened his own gym and then some rumours went around which I won`t put on an open forum in case they were not true.

Mentioned at beginning of thread about age of your gym, did some searching and found some pictures of the original physical culture gymnasiums from strongmen of old.

http://www.oldtimestrongman.com/blog/labels/Eugen%20Sandow.html

Scroll down 1/2 to 3/4`s way to see small pictures of about 3


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

gb666 said:


> He opened his own gym and then some rumours went around which I won`t put on an open forum in case they were not true.
> 
> Mentioned at beginning of thread about age of your gym, did some searching and found some pictures of the original physical culture gymnasiums from strongmen of old.
> 
> ...


I vaguely remember lots of rumors - just dont remember exactly of what nature. He was an awesome bodybuilder though:thumbup1:

Sandows Physical Culture studios I am aware of - I like the style of them, I used some of his styling cues:cool:


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

physcult said:


> I vaguely remember lots of rumors - just dont remember exactly of what nature. He was an awesome bodybuilder though:thumbup1:
> 
> Sandows Physical Culture studios I am aware of - I like the style of them, I used some of his styling cues:cool:


Billy could well have been the next Dorian if it had all worked out right.

Did you see the other gyms of Dr Von Krajewski and Sig Klein? They made training look very comforting and relaxing.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

gb666 said:


> Billy could well have been the next Dorian if it had all worked out right.
> 
> Did you see the other gyms of Dr Von Krajewski and Sig Klein? They made training look very comforting and relaxing.


 yes and yes. He had awesome potential and great website you linked:thumbup1:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

The Wandsworth "Borough News" 11 December 1953


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Some shots from this Monday - Eddy, training for MMA with about a month left of gym work before the fight.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## bigjon (Feb 25, 2010)

Can I come down and look around ? I have heard good things about your club.

Jon


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

bigjon said:


> Can I come down and look around ? I have heard good things about your club.
> 
> Jon


 Hi Jon, yes sure, when do you want to come down? You can email me on [email protected] or the address is:

Physical Culture

21 -22 Winthorpe Road

Putney

London

SW15 2LW

There is a map here http://www.physicalculture.co.uk

Regards

Chris


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

gb666 said:


> Great stories keep them coming.
> 
> Used to train at a gym that Billy Payne used to use and he was one insanely strong dude.
> 
> ...


 Billy Payne is alive and well and back in the UK - hes on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/search/?flt=1&q=billy+payne&o=2048&sid=742558013.3930855085..1&s=50#!/profile.php?id=1105173377&ref=search&sid=742558013.3930855085..1


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

physcult said:


> Billy Payne is alive and well and back in the UK - hes on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/search/?flt=1&q=billy+payne&o=2048&sid=742558013.3930855085..1&s=50#!/profile.php?id=1105173377&ref=search&sid=742558013.3930855085..1


The picture in his profile is still mind blowing after all these years, wonder if he will ever make a comeback.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

gb666 said:


> The picture in his profile is still mind blowing after all these years, wonder if he will ever make a comeback.


 No idea, I dont know him - he is talking about training on his FB profile. It suggests he is leg pressing 1600 lbs for 20 reps. I dont read anything there that makes me think he is joking.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

physcult said:


> No idea, I dont know him - he is talking about training on his FB profile. It suggests he is leg pressing 1600 lbs for 20 reps. I dont read anything there that makes me think he is joking.


His legs are pretty MASSIVE though!

Your site is very quick and laid out well, good job.


----------



## bigjon (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Chris, Ill come down tomorrow about midday if that's ok? The gym looks reallygood and its difficult to find decent weight training gyms in South WestLondon. Do you have personal training available in the afternoons?

Whats so great abour medex?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes thats great Jon - see you tmrw. We specialise in strength training and have personal training available. I think we can give you the best personal training prices in Putney SW15.

MedX is the final word on machines created by Arthur Jones, the originator of the old Nautilus that people still rave about today. You will see old Nautilus in the hardcore gyms (we have some vintage Nautilus too) and the owners will look out for it.

Even the powerlifting gyms tend to have a few of these vintage Nautilus machines, I even saw a pullover in Louie Simmons Westside gym. I know I sold a Nautilus Super pullover to Dave at Genesis as well. Dorian also has these machines at his gym.

Arthur Jones is also responsible (with his son Gary) for the Hammer Strength line. MedX is basically a sophisticated Hammer machine, with a weight stack (although it doesnt have guide rods like a weight stack machine - so it feels more like a plate loader - its virtually friction free)

You will see tmrw - once you have had a go, you will see what they all rave about.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres some 1980's pictures of the gym I just come across


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL The photo is so old the girls look retro-80's trendy again


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Some mighty abs he had there.


Heres a better picture showing the abs


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Check this out - Strong is the new skinny :thumb: - 4257 likes. That a great message, lets crank that number up:thumbup1:

http://www.facebook.com/StrongIsTheNewSkinny?v=wall&story_fbid=149268081776734


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

Strong is the new skinny is a powerful message which we need to get out there.

I train at Physical Culture - great gym, local, friendly and passionate about training WITH a postive attitude to women and strength training. Thanks for pushing the 'Strong is the new skinny message'.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sallyw said:


> Strong is the new skinny is a powerful message which we need to get out there.
> 
> I train at Physical Culture - great gym, local, friendly and passionate about training WITH a postive attitude to women and strength training. Thanks for pushing the 'Strong is the new skinny message'.


Thanks Sally - the funny thing is I think all the hardcore gyms have a pretty positive attitude to women training properly. Perhaps its the women themselves that need the paradigm shift? Strong is the new skinny may help push that shift


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

Well.....I discovered strength training in my 40's - didn't come accross other gyms and was sucked into the treadmill cycle. Lots of boredom and few obvious results. The results from 3 years of strength training have been amazing both in terms of body toning and strength for life! We need to get the message out to more women so they know they will be welcomed, that they don't have to 'bulk' up and that if they work hard they will see great results! Finding the right way to market it to women is key.... ALL WOMEN INTERESTED in being healthy, toned and strong should join the Strong is the new skinny forum.............http://practicalpaleolithic.com/sins-forum/forumdisplay.php?13-General-Discu :bounce:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you have a pay and train thing going on as I'm that side of the river most weekends?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

flanagan said:


> Do you have a pay and train thing going on as I'm that side of the river most weekends?


Not really - I keep it all members nowadays because it keeps the weights off the floors, the dumbells on the racks., and the bars unloaded after use. Proper like:thumbup1: Im sure you have seen the mess in some of the gyms where it gets out of hand.

Why not pop over for a free trial workout and we can discuss it, if your over a lot perhaps we can work something special for you:beer:

Let me know when you are coming so I can make sure Im there to show you around.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sallyw said:


> Well.....I discovered strength training in my 40's - didn't come accross other gyms and was sucked into the treadmill cycle. Lots of boredom and few obvious results. The results from 3 years of strength training have been amazing both in terms of body toning and strength for life! We need to get the message out to more women so they know they will be welcomed, that they don't have to 'bulk' up and that if they work hard they will see great results! Finding the right way to market it to women is key.... ALL WOMEN INTERESTED in being healthy, toned and strong should join the Strong is the new skinny forum.............http://practicalpaleolithic.com/sins-forum/forumdisplay.php?13-General-Discu :bounce:


its empowering isnt it :thumbup1: Bulk up?? Its a bit like a vw golf worrying about going too fast in the Indianopolis 500


----------



## le_will (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wanted to register as I moved to Putney in the summer and have been using Physical Culture since. In fact I think it was thanks to UKM as it turned up on google! haha! Owing to this fact I thought it only fair to sign up and tell you all about it, as I see the thread is alive and kicking. I post on other forums such as ESNPro and overclockers, and MT (but not so much, I do more reading than posting). I probably will just read more than post, although I have a fair idea on what I'm doing, I don't feel compelled to repeat what everybody else has already said!

It has all the kit you could want, but my favourite, is the full size rack - it's just ideal.

Chris (the owner) often is around (often working on his rather epic old American hot rod!) and the whole place has a good vibe. People 99% of the time put their weights away, happy to share a rack or weights area - which is important, as although it's big enough, it does get tight on space when it's busy. Though I have never seen more than 10 people in the gym at a time. Besides, I spend most of my time with the big racks and the barbells. 

I've taken a few pics and a couple of vids just to give you an idea of what the place is like. It's so nice to find a "proper" gym, with decent equipment and members that take pride in their gym. It's actually a pleasure to go there. Only slight issue is parking, but it's near the tube - if not there's always a pay and display option which isn't too expensive really.

Here are some of the pics:









And a couple of vids I took.

http://img835.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pimg0368]http://img835.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pimg0368

http://img267.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pimg0369]http://img267.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pimg0369

As for me... I'm 30, training full on for about 3-4 years, though used to go to the gym but never really did anything other than be one of those guys that doesn't really do anything serious! My current PBs are 160kg for bench, 200kg for squat and 240kg for deadlifts. However that was about a year ago. I'm slowly building back up after 6 months away from the gym. I don't compete, and not interested in competing - I just enjoy lifting weights and pushing myself!

So anyway - there you go, Physical Culture, one of those hidden gems in London!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like a good gym Le Will aka Big Gay Bear


----------



## le_will (Oct 24, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Looks like a good gym Le Will aka Big Gay Bear


Hi mate! 

It is, it's exactly what I need. I see the big hairy bear thing is carrying on!

Sorry I missed your comp - I'd have loved to have been there.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

No worries. Next time we will get a bigger MEAT up. SImon was enough for this time the crazy Sol Beer ordering fool


----------



## le_will (Oct 24, 2010)

Team1 said:


> No worries. Next time we will get a bigger MEAT up. SImon was enough for this time the crazy Sol Beer ordering fool


He's enough for most people! But I wanted to be there to actually have some decent size in the group!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Your just a big gay Muscle bear. id have done you over with an ab shot ......and run away if it came to a bicep comparison


----------



## le_will (Oct 24, 2010)

Bloody low bodyfat ****!  You know I could rip your arms off and use them as toothpicks anyway!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the plug Will:thumb:

Im working on the 1% who dont put their weights away - but 99% is a pretty good score and Im happy with that.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5702048_maintain-olympic-weight-bars.html

*Always unload your bars after use**, placing the weights back on the rack to prevent deformities. If you notice that the bar is bent, you will have no choice but to dispose of it, as a bent bar can potentially crack and cause an incident.*



le_will said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to register as I moved to Putney in the summer and have been using Physical Culture since. In fact I think it was thanks to UKM as it turned up on google! haha! Owing to this fact I thought it only fair to sign up and tell you all about it, as I see the thread is alive and kicking. I post on other forums such as ESNPro and overclockers, and MT (but not so much, I do more reading than posting). I probably will just read more than post, although I have a fair idea on what I'm doing, I don't feel compelled to repeat what everybody else has already said!
> 
> ...


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

The rack looks smaller than it actually is - its very tall and very wide. A person 6'6" tall should be able to stand and press and most can clean inside the rack. It a nice, big strong rack for sure!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

A few more old pictures turned up on our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/physical.culture so i thought Id update the thread. Some nice pictures of Sam Ma who moved to California in the late 80';s or early 90's


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

It really was really dark in this room when it was painted black


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

And a more recent one in Pasadena World gym (now Golds)


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

And a recent picture of Liana - Just because she looks nice ;


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

and another old one of Sam


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

and another old member of ours - Shaun McDonald in the middle


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sam and Tony Pearson - who is still in top shape to date.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanx for posting the pic Chris ... Have to say anyone in the Putney area should check out physical culture .. It was one of the first gyms I trained at and one of the best .... A real bodybuilders gym that was friendly and welcoming and always willing to help out and offer advice .... The gym was a pretty daunting place for me back then being a skinny 10 stone guy but Chris and the guys were always ready to help out .... Still remember the day selwyn cotteril walked in and my jaw hit the floor ... ****ing Monster


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> Thanx for posting the pic Chris ... Have to say anyone in the Putney area should check out physical culture .. It was one of the first gyms I trained at and one of the best .... A real bodybuilders gym that was friendly and welcoming and always willing to help out and offer advice .... The gym was a pretty daunting place for me back then being a skinny 10 stone guy but Chris and the guys were always ready to help out .... Still remember the day selwyn cotteril walked in and my jaw hit the floor ... ****ing Monster


Thanks for the fantastic write up Shaun - your now one of the monsters yourself, so use your powers wisely and do only good! 

LOL at the jaw dropping but what else can you do with Selwyn and Gary Taylor in the gym wandering around? Everyone used to stare at those two guys in particular.....and then of course they would quickly think to themselves, "why am I staring?" and adjust their gaze suitably LOL Luckily Selwyn and Gary have to be two of the nicest guys a person could be caught staring at. Selwyn always had a smile on his face and Gary always said hello to everyone - they both carried their size and strength well and were comfortable with all the stares 

With the increase in popularity of strength training, Its not so intimidating here in 2011. We have quite a few OAP's male and female and many people bring their children. It has to be the most varied gym membership Ive seen - it's right across the board


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

How about this for ripped? This is Diego from Brasil and taken in the gym a few weeks ago. Oh and heres the funny bit...this is his off season condition and size and was asking about UK Bodybuilding competitions! This guy has fantastic shape and bone structure.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

A tapering road map of a forearm


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

And some delts


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Just another little update with a little promo film for one of our Personal trainers Jay. He has been in the gym since before he could walk and talk in his buggy (seriously!) and training with weights for boxing since he was 12.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres another training Ricky Boylan


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/PhysicalCultureGym?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/aApDm0cUI7E


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Good luck to Tom - Competing later today London Powerlifting Championships @ Bethnal green


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

The best of luck to Michael Walsh competing on Sunday 12 Dec 2011 at the MuscleInc Christmas Carnage event.

https://www.facebook.com/events/213804452006001/

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/151328-muscleinc-christmas-carnage-weekend-2.html

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions/Muscleinc-Christmas-carnage-weekend-406


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeh.....goodluck Michael. I'll be there to cheer you on! Go Michael...go Michael! : D


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Most interesting thread I've read in a long time, thanks for taking the time and sharing.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

LennyST8 said:


> Most interesting thread I've read in a long time, thanks for taking the time and sharing.


Thanks LennySt8


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

120KG LOG - MuscleInc Christmas Carnage strongman Event 2011 - Michael Walsh Finished 2nd Place Overall - Paul Carter 1st Place


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

physcult said:


> Good luck to Tom - Competing later today London Powerlifting Championships @ Bethnal green


 Thomas Kaminski now GBPF U18 British Powerlifting Record Holder Squat, Bench and Deadlift


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Some cool old Pictures supplied by La'mon.

Heres one outside the gym in the Summer of 93


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Inside the gym on the same day, way back in 1993


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

La'mon with Ernie Taylor


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

La'mon and Cecil Croasdale


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Shaun 'Dinosaur' Davis, La'mon Amede and Jamo Nezzar


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Ha - La'mon with Flex Wheeler - Classic!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome pics, fair play?

I'm still waiting on those X rated ones yet though


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Awesome pics, fair play?
> 
> I'm still waiting on those X rated ones yet though


X rated Pizza eaters??


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

La'mon with Ronnie Coleman British Grand Prix


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Very happy with that 2nd place - Terry Hollands and Jay Hughes presenting the Trophies


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

1st Place trophy to Paul Carter


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

its chris cormier and ronnie coleman.

awesome pics

i wanna know where the fcuk is everyone else.

seems like i am the only one posting on this thread


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> its chris cormier and ronnie coleman.
> 
> awesome pics
> 
> ...


Ill try and find post some more later in the week - La'mon has quite a few backstage and after the competition pictures


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Michael trying the 130kg Log


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome pics because I took them! Where is everyone else. Michael threw those stones over and was ****ed off not to get the 170kg which he can usually do with ease! Good event.......

Michael taught me to lift stones and he is the technique man...pretty strong as well!


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

physcult said:


> Very happy with that 2nd place - Terry Hollands and Jay Hughes presenting the Trophies
> 
> View attachment 69410


Great smirk eh? Go Michael!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sallyw said:


> Awesome pics because I took them! Where is everyone else. Michael threw those stones over and was ****ed off not to get the 170kg which he can usually do with ease! Good event.......
> 
> Michael taught me to lift stones and he is the technique man...pretty strong as well!


Is there moving pictures Sally? Throwing stones conveys better on moving film


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

physcult said:


> Is there moving pictures Sally? Throwing stones conveys better on moving film


Thomas has the films - they wouldn't send during the comp. I'll ask him. We have footage of all of Michaels events! ps.........over sensitive swearing monitoring on this forum...I didn't say anything in the previous comment worth 4 aterisks!! :innocent:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sallyw said:


> Thomas has the films - they wouldn't send during the comp. I'll ask him. We have footage of all of Michaels events! ps.........over sensitive swearing monitoring on this forum...I didn't say anything in the previous comment worth 4 aterisks!! :innocent:


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

0uIAPATi_LI0QpG7KxBa
There is some more film on the muscle carnage link if people are interested http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/151328-muscleinc-christmas-carnage-weekend-2.html


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Simon Hayes from Carlson Gracie Brasilian Jiu-Jitsu putting chains to full effect in his training .http://www.carlsongracieteam.org.uk/



https://www.facebook.com/groups/286498698062505/


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

who is michael walsh


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> who is michael walsh


Michael is the blond guy who placed 2nd to Paul Carter at the Muscle Inc Strongman Event -

1st comp Britians strongest man qualifier 7th place 2008.

3rd body fx novice comp 2008 nov ( the people were not novices some competed for over 5 years)

3rd place 2009 uk and esm qualifier 1st jay Hughes 2nd rob crampon 3rd mike Walsh (qualified for England's strongest man )

2nd place 2011 muscle Inc Christmas carnage (Paul carter won)


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

WHAT A EXCELLENT THREAD, I'VE REALLY ENJOYED IT. I WISH I COULD POP DOWN FOR A TRAINING VISIT. PHSCULT WELL DONE MATE, IT REALLY GOOD A PERSON WITH A PASSION FOR THEIR WORK. THAKS FOR SHARING WITH US.


----------



## london chap (Dec 18, 2011)

This thread was a great read thanks physcult!

I've lived in london my whole life and i feel ashamed to say i have never heard of this place!!

My wife and i are leaving our gym in 2 weeks as we feel we are not getting value for money so will defo be popping by to check your gym out 

i like to use more free weight exercises and have also started some olympic movements problem is my gym does not allow me to perform them with heavy weight as there plates are cheap and break easy!

i noticed you have some rubber bumper plates?? are these good enough qualty to withstand normal use of olympic lifing (being dropped if needed)?

also i noticed the chains :thumb: i've used them and elastic bands before and found them so useful... do you by chance have bands aswell in the gym for members to use? if not no problem 

My wife wants to get into crossfit now is there any equipment in the gym like the events they use?

thanks


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

zidiezid said:


> WHAT A EXCELLENT THREAD, I'VE REALLY ENJOYED IT. I WISH I COULD POP DOWN FOR A TRAINING VISIT. PHSCULT WELL DONE MATE, IT REALLY GOOD A PERSON WITH A PASSION FOR THEIR WORK. THAKS FOR SHARING WITH US.


Thank you kindly for taking the time to say so zidiezid. Drop me a line at [email protected] if you fancy popping down for a workout - Ill arrange that for you with no problem at all.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

london chap said:


> This thread was a great read thanks physcult!
> 
> I've lived in london my whole life and i feel ashamed to say i have never heard of this place!!
> 
> ...


Ha - No need to be ashamed  , we are a traditional back street gym in SW15, we rarely (if ever) do any advertisement so you will only hear by word of mouth, if you see the Gym Truck, or if you happen upon a thread like this one. You (or your wife) wont have any problems with the quality of the bars or weights here, its all correct for what you want to do - You wont find any Technogym bars or other cheap brands, as they are not up to the job. We have Olympic bars, Power Bars and items from Ivanko, Eleiko, Westside Barbell and Elite FTS - (plenty of rubber bumpers Eleiko/Ivanko). We also have chains (with good quality chain hangers and chain collars) and plenty of proper Powerlifting bands. Although we are not a Crossfit gym, I think you have pretty much all the equipment that Ive seen them use - it shouldn't be a problem. Your welcome to come down and check it out.

The gym is ground floor and concrete floor so there is no problem Deadlifting etc. I dont really understand why anyone would join a gym that isn't on a ground floor as you obviously wont be allowed to train properly.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres just a few of the bars


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

and here just a few of the Bumpers in use on an Ivanko Stainless Steel Power bar


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

We also have this bar which is actually a really nice item if you have shoulder problems or injuries


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

physcult said:


>


Great videos...glad you got them posted at last! Michael did great - beaten only by Paul Carter...next year Michael wins!


----------



## Sallyw (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi there London Chap. Just wanted to let you know that I have been going to Physical Culture in Putney since 2006. The atmosphere is great and I have learnt loads and got stonger. There is always someone there training to give advice and support. We'd love more women as well!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sallyw said:


> We'd love more women as well!


Whats wrong with the ones we already have  :001_tt2: The amount of Women looking to training properly with weights seems to be on the increase.


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

physcult said:


> Thank you kindly for taking the time to say so zidiezid. Drop me a line at [email protected] if you fancy popping down for a workout - Ill arrange that for you with no problem at all.


Thanks Phycult. I will do that.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

*Kick Ass 2 The movie *

http://www.facebook.com/KicakAss2TheMovieAttention Ladies

Kick Ass 2 the Movie is looking for female strength athletes,bodybuilders and martial artists for filming in London on various dates in Oct/Nov/Dec.If you are interested please post a video on their dedicated Facebook page containing a full length shot of yourself introducing yourself with your height,weight,martial arts experience and anything else you think could be relevant.

https://www.facebook.com/KickAss2TheMovie


----------



## Ed_V (Dec 5, 2012)

Great gym!

Full of top equipment, wide range of members male and female with different goals.

Unique friendly atmosphere for a serious gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The old pics in this thread are great!! Thanks for posting.

Liana looks beautiful too


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought Id add a little update to this old thread.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome,whos the guy in the vid?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

The Deadlift post  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151426267766322


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

shotgun said:


> Awesome,whos the guy in the vid?


The Olympic Lifting Coach? Thats Bobby Gordon-Smith - Competing at The BWL British Finals on Sunday the 13 July 2013.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200268923658895&l=2102716302098179818

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200538181750179&set=vb.1027365000&type=3&theater


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

@physcult

I live in Hammersmith and wouldn't mind having a little tour of you place with a view to join.

Are you accepting members ?


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Wow....those pics took me back!!!!!

This is where I was introduced to the game and Chris is way ahead of his time...man really does know his stuff.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Komie said:


> Wow....those pics took me back!!!!!
> 
> This is where I was introduced to the game and Chris is way ahead of his time...man really does know his stuff.


Thanks for the kind words Komie - We have a lot of good guys here to learn from, some really intelligent lifters - Check out Bobby's Squat and Oly lifts - beautiful.








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151449568797623&set=a.444809512622.236907.125429742622&type=1&theater


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

-dionysus- said:


> @physcult
> 
> I live in Hammersmith and wouldn't mind having a little tour of you place with a view to join.
> 
> Are you accepting members ?


Sure thing - Let me know when you want to pop down and Ill make sure I keep my eyes open for you to show you around. You can get me on [email protected] or message me on Facebook here https://www.facebook.com/physical.culture


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Please feel free to follow us on Twitter https://twitter.com/Physcult


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Stephanie on the countdown to Miami-Pro


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

physcult said:


> Please feel free to follow us on Twitter https://twitter.com/Physcult


How are you?

I'll drop you a PM later.

(you know who this is don't you?)


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Definitely one of the best gyms around by far.

Chris built my foundations in the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes of course - See you over on Physical Culture Facebook - LOL British Assassin Eh?



BritishAssassin said:


> How are you?
> 
> I'll drop you a PM later.
> 
> (you know who this is don't you?)


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Vesi training Glute Bridges & Hip Thrusts


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

New to the area (Parsons Green) and feeling a little underwhelmed with the choice of gyms near me (David Lloyd, Virgin Active etc) so I'm glad I've found this thread! Are you still taking members on? What hours are you open these days and when is quietest?

Cheers!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Wolf1982 said:


> New to the area (Parsons Green) and feeling a little underwhelmed with the choice of gyms near me (David Lloyd, Virgin Active etc) so I'm glad I've found this thread! Are you still taking members on? What hours are you open these days and when is quietest?
> 
> Cheers!


Oh yep sure - Open till 10pm tonight (Mon) and Tues evening 7pm to 8pm is busiest night of the week. When are you coming in?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

can message me @ [email protected] Regards Chris https://www.facebook.com/physical.culture https://www.facebook.com/pages/Physical-Culture-Gymnasium/125429742622?fref=ts https://twitter.com/Physcult


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

physcult said:


> Oh yep sure - Open till 10pm tonight (Mon) and Tues evening 7pm to 8pm is busiest night of the week. When are you coming in?


Great stuff, what time in the AM do you open? I used to train at 6am at my old gym but if you're not open at this time its ok, I need to settle into my new routine here anyway.

I'll look to pop in probably Thursday night? Would be good to cover off what PT sessions you can do too?


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Wolf1982 said:


> Great stuff, what time in the AM do you open? I used to train at 6am at my old gym but if you're not open at this time its ok, I need to settle into my new routine here anyway.
> 
> I'll look to pop in probably Thursday night? Would be good to cover off what PT sessions you can do too?


opening at 9.30am at the moment - There are lots of PT's who are members in the gym and all working free lance and Bobby does the Weightlifting Coaching. Sent me an email what time your coming in and Ill see you on Thurs - regards

Chris


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice new film clip just added by one of our members


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Sam Ma Kings of Iron


----------



## azinaro (Jun 3, 2014)

What's up Chris


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

azinaro said:


> What's up Chris


Hi Azinaro - alls good this end - how do we know each other?


----------



## BellaMilton (Oct 8, 2014)

I train here intermittently and it is awesome. I live an hour away and the drive is worth it. Equipment wise it has everything that a serious trainer needs from decent Olympic lifting, power lifting, strongman and good old Atlantis equipment. The people there are also wonderful. Serious like minded people who stay out of your way whilst lifting, are polite and respectful. Chris is great bloke, always going out of his way to find you what you need. If I lived closer I'd train here all the time.



drago78 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Anyone know anything about this place?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bumping this. See here


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

What a great thread. Unfortunately I live really far away from Putney but ai would love to have a workout over there!


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow - People still finding this forum thread in May 2015 - Id forgotten about this.


----------



## physcult (Apr 6, 2008)

about time for some more recent updates  https://www.facebook.com/Physical-Culture-Gymnasium-125429742622/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1027365000


----------

